# Need connnection help for Shurflo pump



## husker1223 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just bought a Shurflo model 2088-594-144. The pump does not come with any connections for the threaded ports to connect to a hose. I have struck out at my local hardware store.

Any idea what type, where to buy, etc. connections? I would like something threaded on one end with a tapered piece on the other to allow connection of a 1/2 or 3/8 hose.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes they are special fittings - I did post somewhere the part # 
I will get you them tonight or look up the pump on amazon and it should come up as accessory


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 23, 2013)

On the Shurflo page where this model is discussed, there is a link to a document about troubleshooting. In that document, it says:

1/2" Male threaded models: Are intended to be used with SHURflo Swivel Barb Fittings which seal with an internal taper when hand tightened. Standard 1/2" NPT fittings may be used when tightened to a maximum torque of 3.7 ft\Lb (45 in\Lb) [5 Nm].
NOTE: SHURflo does not recommend the use of metal fittings or rigid pipe to plumb the inlet/outlet ports. Standard plastic male and female threaded fittings can be acquired at commercial plumbing supply stores. SHURflo also distributes Swivel Barb Fittings, and special fitting through it's (_sic_) dealers (Form #07-010-0011).


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 23, 2013)

I am home now and here is the part # that you need 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IZJ7D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I hope this helps


----------

